# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  تجاوز Activation Lock في iOS 7 ( iCloud)  الخدمة متاحة من جديد

## pikiche

اليوم موعدكم مع خدمة حصرية جداااااااينتظرها  الكثير من المُستخدمين، مئات وآلاف المُستخدمين ممن واجه مشكلة في نظام  iOS 7، ها هو الحل الآن بين أيديكم جميعًا، سارعو إلى الإستفادة من  الخدمة!!   إن كنت واحد من هؤلاء من أصبح جهازهم بلا  فائدة بسبب ميّزة وشاشة Activation Lock، فلدى متجر الديف تيم العربي الحلّ  الأنسب في تجاوز هذه الشاشة وجعل الجهاز فعّال 100%. الديف تيم العربي  يقدّم لك تجاوز Activation Lock في iOS 7   بـ سعر ممتاز، وهي لن تأخذ من الوقت سوى أيام قليلة. (1 – 5) أيام. إن كنت  مهتمًا في هذه الخدمة يرجى تقديم طلب، وتأكد سيرفرنا هو الأوّل والأعلى موثوقيّة. يشتكي الكثير من المُستخدمين من مشكلة  حصلت لأجهزتهم بعد التحديث لنظام iOS 7، وهي مشكلة طلب حساب الـApple ID من  أجل تفعيل الجهاز، إن كنت واجهت هذه المشكلة، نحن نوفر لك الحل الأفضل بكل  تأكيد.   ما سبب هذه المشكلة؟ سببها هو تفعيل ميزة  Find my iPhone في الايفون أو الايباد او الايبود تاتش على نظام iOS 7،  فكما يعلم الجميع بيانات حسابك كلها مُسجلة لدى سيرفرات Apple ومربوطة مع  جهازك، من هذه النقطة، كلمة السر والحساب كذلك سيكونان بمثابة المطلب  الأساسي لإيقاف الميزة، أو حتى من أجل إستعمال الجهاز.لأي سبب من الأسباب،  في حال واجهت هذه المشكلة، الخدمة التي لدينا، تقوم ببساطة بإزالة “الرابط”  بين جهازك وأي حساب قديم، وكأن الجهاز أصبح جديدًا، بحيث يتم حذف البيانات  المُسجلة لدى سيرفرات Apple ليتسنى لك إستعمال الجهاز بكل سهولة  وبساطة.صورة عن المشكلة:          حاليًا نستقبل عدد محدود من الطلبات، لأن الخدمة ما زالت في وضعها التجريبي، سارع إلى الإستفادة منها اتصال بينا  ، وتقديم طلب للتخلص من مشكلة صعبة للغاية!

----------


## روسي

كيف اتواصل معكم ...

----------


## universounlock

معلومات الاتصال بفريق السرفر
---------------------------------------------
Email:support@universounlock.com 
Gmail:unversounlock@gmail.com 
Skype : hassanlaarous
Hotmail:mr-doctor@live.fr  
SONORK:100.1621034
TEL: 212659537002
TEL: 0699888951 (Whatsapp, Viber )

----------


## tarik-gsm

iclod ma3andoch lhal

----------


## tarik-gsm

i have the same problem  in my iphone 4gs any help

----------


## universounlock

* الخدمة متاحة من جديد*

----------

